# Etsy



## morena_mama (Aug 10, 2011)

So I found Fragranceoil on Etsy and I was wondering is anyone has ever used this vendor? 

Any Etsy advice?


----------



## Relle (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats the link please ?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 10, 2011)

I would rather use a reputable vendor online then buying FO on etsy.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/people/fragranceoil?ref=pr_profile

Good point soapbuddy    the descriptions of some just sounded fantastic. So I wanted to ask before I bought anything or rules them out ya know?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2011)

I say give it a try since her prices are only 25 cents less than Peak's and with such a reasonable shipping charge. You could try one and it would only be $4.50. You wouldn't be out much if you didn't like it.  If you love the FO, then you've found a new FO supplier.   

I think I'll buy one because if her parents own a fragrance oil manufacturing plant then I think it's worth trying. Heck, I might even go wild and order two! I'm such a FO addict.  

eta: Also, how many FO manufacturing plants are there in this country? It's possible her parents' company supplies some of the sites where many of us buy FOs. She's also had over 1200 positive feedbacks, only 6 neutral and no negative ones.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 10, 2011)

That is what I said the first time I saw it Hazel! I want my parents to own a  FO Manufacturing company!   I'll try a few. A few from Peak and a few from daystar.

And even though I have yet to order any I know I am a FO addict. I have 3 diffusers.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2011)

I ordered 2 FOs. I ordered White Tea & Ginger since I'm familiar with the scent and I still have a few bars scented with the WSP version. I also ordered Dragon's Blood. It has different notes in it from the previous one I've used and I wanted to check out the difference. It said orange, patchouli and something else which I don't remember. I'll have to let you know my opinion of them. 

I'm kicking myself now. I wish I'd ordered the Poison Apple. It sounds wonderful to me and I think it sounds like it would make a great fall/Halloween FO. 

Description:



> Sweet, juicy apples with a hint of spice and a slight bubbly effervescence.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 10, 2011)

That's the one I am going to try!!!! For fall! lol Can you tell how excited I am?!?!

I am ordering tomorrow.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm...I wonder if that Poison Apple is anything like the recently discontinued Poison'D Apple from DS.  If so it accelerates trace and rices like you would not believe.  Smelled great though.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 11, 2011)

A lot of the FOs listed on her etsy are available at Nature's Garden.  If you buy 10 one ounce bottles at NG, they knock off .50 per bottle.  This would actually make buying from NG cheaper.  I'd trust NG before I'd trust this site.


----------



## nc.marula (Aug 11, 2011)

I've ordered FO's on etsy before and been totally happy with them. I go back to "EyeSpider" most. What she does is buy fragrance oil in bulk from a bunch of different reputable companies and then distributes them as sort of a "one stop shop" (vs. paying shipping at say 3 different companies if you needed 3 specific scents). I just always message her to double check all the ones I'm interested in are skin safe (they usually say if they aren't). 
I like to support fellow etsians when I can, and this is a win win!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! I didn't realize they were similar to NG. I know it's cheaper to buy larger amounts but most of the time I can't afford to buy a lot of FOs. Let's not even discuss the site that raised its "free shipping" and minimum purchase amount.  :roll: 

I don't mind trying someone on Etsy since the shipping was so cheap. There have been times where I've started to place an order on one of the suppliers' sites and the shipping costs more than what I want to buy. Plus if I don't like her FOs, I'm only out $7.45 and I won't purchase from her again. But it would be nice to find some place to buy a few ounces and not have to pay out $8 or more in shipping charges.

I tried to find what the neutral feedbacks said but I gave up on finding them afterwhile. I didn't feel like going through 60 pages looking for 6 comments. Yeah - short attention span. I got bored after several pages.

PrairieCraft - 

I don't know if it is the same. Do you remember the description?

morena_mama - 

Please let me know what you think of it.  

nc.marula - 

Thanks for sharing your experience with buying FOs on Etsy.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright! I decided to get 3 from Jenna + samples, 3 from Indigo Fragrance (her parents), 3 from eyespider, and 2 from Nature's garden.


Keep in mind I have no FO's. I'm happy!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple of big time suppliers have etsy accounts but sell on etsy under a different name :wink: .


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know wanything about that shop, but I have purchased flavor oils fron Sahara @ etsy several times & they are top notch.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, I stand corrected.  Maybe I'll give them a shot.  I was doubting the story and thinking it was simply a case of repackaging.


----------



## kaelily (Aug 12, 2011)

I've purchased from Sahara too- not FOs, just supplies....and I agree, top-notch!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2011)

I know PigmentLady on Etsy is actually TKB. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Pigmentlady

I forgot to mention that within a couple of hours of placing the FO order I received an email telling me the order had been shipped. That's fast!

morena_mama - 

Oh come on! You can't just state you bought some FOs and then not tell us which ones. You're just being a tease.   

Nancy - 

I do understand your skepticism. I have heard of repackaging problems on Etsy. Also, if it had been someone who had recently joined Etsy and only had a few sales then I probably wouldn't have purchased. However, I'm willing to try a couple of FOs for comparison.

On the other hand, it still works out cheaper to buy Peak's sampler pack.  :wink:


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 12, 2011)

I was out buying school clothes! Going to make some cuts now!


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 12, 2011)

Pumpkin Souffle
Candy Corn
Macintosh Apple

Pumpkin Eggnog
Winter Ice
Sugar Plum
Gummy Bears (For my son and his classmates bath jellies)
Blue Musk

Tussah Silk

Pink Sugar
Poison Apple

I THINK I SHOULD STOP!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds great! Thanks for sharing and please post back about your opinion of them. I'd especially like to hear about sugar plum. Although if it really smells like plums, I'd probably go insane because I love plums. I'd be craving them all the time.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

I received the FOs today so 3 days to get them. Like I said earlier, she's fast.   She also included a 15 ml sample of Pumpkin Spice which smells amazing! I don't have enough for soap but I can pour out a little wax to test it in when I next make tarts. 

White Tea & Ginger - stronger OOB than WSP's version and it's a softer scent. IMO, WSP's has sharp almost chemical scent in the bottle.

Dragon's Blood - This smells wonderful! I don't know what real DB is supposed to smell like but I really like this one. The description says it's a blend of patchouli, cedarwood and orange. I've always disliked patchouli so I thought I wouldn't really care for it. My nephew is the one who likes DB which is why I bought it before from WSP. I do like the scent of WSP's but I'm searching for alternative sites to buy DB.

I'll report back when I get time to use these FOs which may not be until next weekend.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 22, 2011)

I ended up buying differently   

I soaped Pumpkin Hollow last night. I also got Poison Apple, I may soap that tonight.

I got:
Pink Sugar
Lush Rockstar
Egyptian Musk
Blue Sugar Type
Sugar Plum
Winter Ice 
Apple Cider
Blue Musk
Santas Elves
Halloween Haul
Vamp Gaze
Goth Chick 

Ultramarine Blue, Violet and Pink, Chromium green, and Titanium oxide


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2011)

Whoops!    I'm sorry. I did say I'd use the Dragon's Blood in soap and I ended up using it for incense and soy melts. It smells good. I noticed the orange when I smelled it OOB but I don't think it's really noticeable in the melts or at least I didn't notice it. It smells more of cedarwood and patchouli and I think it's more of a masculine scent, IMO. It reminds of a man's cologne but I can't think of which one.

I meant to use a little of the wax to test the Pumpkin Spice and I forgot. To make things worse, I didn't make any soap over the weekend so I can't tell you anything about the White Tea & Ginger. 

I'm a bad...bad...bad person.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 22, 2011)

Bad, bad, BAD HAZEL! -goes to look for a spank smiley-
 



I'm glad I didn't go for Dragon's Blood. Not a patchouli kinda girl. And because I hate it everyone else will love it. 


My daughter is being a clingy moody monster. So unless I stay up until 2 to soap again it probably wont happen.  :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't like patchouli, either. However, this is different. It's driving me crazy because I know I've smelled a man's cologne very similar to this scent. I just can't think of what is was called. I may have to go to EB and start sniffing their colognes. Maybe I'll find it.

Maybe your daugher will feel better tomorrow and you can sneakily make a batch.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd love to hear your soaping experiences with these you you all get a chance.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2011)

Nancy - 

I just make soap on the weekends so I'll try to do it as long as nothing unexpected occurs.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 23, 2011)

Jenna (FragranceOil) is awesome. I will order from her regularly. Great communication and very quick. Ordered the 16th and recv'd the 20th. I may send her reviews in my feedback about how the FO's soap. That is the one thing I didn't see.  


I ordered from Eyespider on the 13th. I was never acknowledged. I had to email her for any interaction at all. Never got a confirmation number or email. She said she sent it on the 17th.  So we'll see. It sucks because she has such great options. 


Countrysoapshack is really great as well.  Ordered the 13th recv'd the 20th


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my oils today. I am missing one but I think I am going to call it a wash (teeheehee) and just let it go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> A lot of the FOs listed on her etsy are available at Nature's Garden.  If you buy 10 one ounce bottles at NG, they knock off .50 per bottle.  This would actually make buying from NG cheaper.  I'd trust NG before I'd trust this site.



Honestly thats proly what she is doing - buying them in bulk then reselling to make a little profit. I know lots of people who try this sort of thing to make a few $$s.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't blame her for trying to make some extra money. I'd do it if I could.   

morena_mama - 

Did you get around to soaping Poison Apple?


----------



## SchenckOrchard (Aug 28, 2011)

I recently bought 6 oils from fragranceoil on etsy, and I was a little disappointed with the potentcy of the scents.  The prices are certainly reasonable, but, the pumpkin spice doesnt smell like pumpkin and the lemon smells like lysol :/  I would not purchase from them again for soap making,but maybe for use in a sugar scrub or something.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Hazel!

I did soap Poison Apple but I used Ultramarine violet. It turned out a muddled gray. I will be reordering that scent. Everyone kept asking when the apple pie would be ready


I went back and ordered Mermaid Kisses and Bite Me. Bite Me is friggin FANTASTIC! It's really sweet. Which I am realizing I personally like. I think I am going to go FO crazy again this week. Elements is having a BOGO sale


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2011)

SchenckOrchard said:
			
		

> I recently bought 6 oils from fragranceoil on etsy, and I was a little disappointed with the potentcy of the scents.  The prices are certainly reasonable, but, the pumpkin spice doesnt smell like pumpkin and the lemon smells like lysol :/  I would not purchase from them again for soap making,but maybe for use in a sugar scrub or something.



Thanks for letting everyone know. I received Pumpkin Spice as a sample and just soaped it today in 6 ounces. I thought it smelled great but I'll have to see how it turns out in a few weeks. 

The Pumpkin Spice and the White Tea & Ginger both played nice. (*eta*: I didn't discount the water.) I would have had plenty of time to use colorants. I did add a little pumpkin powder to the Pumpkin Spice and did an ITP swirl. It may show up if the soap doesn't discolor. I can't really give an opinion of the scents right now because my sense of smell ended up overloaded. I made a large batch and split it. I did the Pumpkin Spice first then used Peak's Love Spell next. I couldn't smell anything after this one.  :roll:  

Now comes the waiting...

morena_mama - 

So Poison Apple smells like apple pie? If it does, I can just use Apple Pie FO and *call *it Poison Apple.


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 28, 2011)

HA! Poison Apple smelled VERY much like the Pumpkin Hollow scent OOB. But the Pumpkin since being soaped has really become pumpkiny.

Poison Apple was very much apple pie yesterday. But I do really like Jenna. I got a dram of Winterberry I adore and I will be ordering soon.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I'll stick with the Apple Pie FO. I might try blending it with something else. I'll have to think about it.


----------

